# Knie- Schienbein Protektoren für Touren und FR einsatz?



## MaXXimus (18. Mai 2011)

hy,

Suche wie schon erwähnt Knie- Schienbein Protektoren für Touren und FR einsatz!

anforderungen:

*- hohe beweglichkeit *(will also nicht das gefühl haben das ich mein Bein nicht mehr ausstrecken kann.)*
- leichtigkeit
- touren und freeride tauglich
- kein rutschen o. scheuern
- bequem zu tragen*

der preis ist mir  weniger wichtig wenn die qualität stimmt und die anforderungen erfüllt werden.

also wer hat mit welchen Protektoren welche erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir was empfehlen? bin ca. 183 groß.

mfg MaXX


----------



## sun909 (18. Mai 2011)

Dainese mit Gelenk (die schwarzen, nicht die grauen...).

Die fahre ich aus den von dir genannten Gründen,  auch mal 1700HM 

Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaXXimus (18. Mai 2011)

die?
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Dainese-Herren-guard-Performance-black/dp/B003AK67S6/ref=sr_1_21?ie=UTF8&qid=1305742033&sr=8-21"]Dainese Performance Knee Guard Knieschoner schwarz 2011: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

oder die?
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Dainese-Herren-Racing-fullpro-3879582622/dp/B004UA00GK/ref=sr_1_24?ie=UTF8&qid=1305742033&sr=8-24"]Dainese Herren Knee guard Racing fullpro: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

kennt die wer?
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/ONeal-Knee-Guard-Knieschoner-black/dp/B002SUJ91Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1305742158&sr=8-2"]O'Neal Trailguard DH Knee Guard Knieschoner black Oneal: Amazon.de: Auto & Motorrad[/ame]


----------



## Ghost.1 (18. Mai 2011)

Ich bin ja auch nach sowas auf der suche. aber die O Neal Trail gefallen mir irgendwie nicht so richtig. 

wie sieht es mit den 661 comp aus? sind die für touren geeignet???


----------



## Thorsten1980 (18. Mai 2011)

Die IXS sind auch ganz gut geeignet!

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...Series-Men-Knie-Schienbeinschoner::16215.html


----------



## sun909 (19. Mai 2011)

Hi,
die ersteren von Dainese fahre ich jetzt.

Die anderen wären mir zu warm 

Gruesse


----------



## sun909 (19. Mai 2011)

Edit:

gibt es bei Hibike für 52,--

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...nce-Knie-Schienbeinschutz-black-Mod-2011.html

grüße
sun909


----------



## dubbel (19. Mai 2011)

zum touren reichen knie-dinger wie fox laumnch pro oder so.


----------



## Ghost.1 (19. Mai 2011)

aber ich hab mehr angst um meine schienbeine .... die pedale sind mein größter feind


----------



## dubbel (19. Mai 2011)

narben machen sexy.


----------



## Ghost.1 (19. Mai 2011)

wenn da der schmerz nicht wär ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (19. Mai 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> narben machen sexy.


 
manohman,

dann bin ich megasexy, 
ich kann mich kaum noch vor den Mädels retten,
daher brauch ich auch so Teile


----------



## sic_ (19. Mai 2011)

Die Dainese Performance sind ganz gut.
Sitzen gut, scheuern nicht und man schwitzt auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## monday849 (20. Mai 2011)

Die O´Neal sind der letzte Dreck, da die Klettbänder in der Kniekehle ständig scheuern.
Ich probiere jetzt die Dainese und werde dann berichten.
Gibt es Schoner, bei denen man oben so reinschlüpfen kann, quasi ohne Klett?


----------



## Piefke (20. Mai 2011)

Race Face Rally FR.

Nicht ganz billig, aber jeden Cent wert.


----------



## hergie (20. Mai 2011)

Thorsten1980 schrieb:


> Die IXS sind auch ganz gut geeignet!
> 
> http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...Series-Men-Knie-Schienbeinschoner::16215.html




Ich kann die IXS Assault ebenfalls uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## ketis (20. Mai 2011)

fahre die kombi:  
Knie http://sixsixone.com/Catalog_661Bik...&product=f8a90ec7-d588-4262-8c52-3540a0909afe

Schienbein http://www.2wheel-distribution.com/shop/?content=detail&id=29177&kol=2&menuid=127&marke=oneal

bergauf trag ich nur die 661 evos und ab der ersten bergabfahrt zieh ich dann noch die schienbeindinger an.

die evos sind halt super bequem und ich konnte beim ablegen nur am dreck an den schonern sehen dass ich mit dem knie am boden war, die oneal erfüllen ihre aufgabe bis dato auch ohne beanstandung. Manko teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kitty_Bang (26. Mai 2011)

monday849 schrieb:


> Die O´Neal sind der letzte Dreck, da die Klettbänder in der Kniekehle ständig scheuern.
> Ich probiere jetzt die Dainese und werde dann berichten.
> Gibt es Schoner, bei denen man oben so reinschlüpfen kann, quasi ohne Klett?


 
Also ich hab auch die trailguard und kann mich nicht beklagen! wenn man drauf achtet das der klett net schepps zugemacht ist, scheuert auch nix! und ich finds eigentlich ganz gut dass die keine strümpfe zum rein schlüpfen haben, sonst hat man immer des gefummel über die schuhe drüber...


----------



## MaXXimus (27. Mai 2011)

hmmmm
hab da was gefunden : 
*O'Neal Dirt Knee Guard*

 was haltet ihr von solchen dingern

http://www.freeride-magazine.com/uploads/media/teile-in-gefahr-0209.pdf

laut "Test" sitzen die ja bequem sind touren und freeride tauglich und lassen sich mit schienbeinschonern erweitern . 

wer hat die teile bzw wer weis welche größe für mich (183 groß) passend wären  
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/ONeal-Dirt-Knee-Guard-Knieschoner/dp/B0012PQY2A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1306487530&sr=8-1"]O'Neal Dirt Knee Guard Knieschoner schwarz Oneal: Amazon.de: Auto & Motorrad[/ame]


----------



## Fire578 (27. Mai 2011)

MaXXimus schrieb:


> hmmmm
> hab da was gefunden :
> *O'Neal Dirt Knee Guard*
> 
> ...



Ich fahre die Teile jetzt seit gut 2 Jahren. Einsatzbereich sind AM-Touren, Alpentouren und demnächst Enduro. Sind absolut spitze. Bequem, rutschen nicht (bzw. nur an die richtige Stelle  ) allerdings sind die Teile schon warm. Das merkt man so beim fahren nicht, aber wenn man sie Zuhause auszieht. 
Meine sind jetzt allerdings langsam durch. Soll heißen, ich habe ein Loch in dem Gewebe, da wo es öfter mit dem Klettverschluss in Berührung kommt. Ist noch nicht weiter schlimm. Aber ich werde mir wohl bald neue kaufen. Wahrscheinlich dann die 661 Evo D30. Da O'Neil mal etwas am Schnitt geändert hat und mir die Dirt Knee nicht mehr so gut passen. 
Ich bin übrigens 185cm und fahre sie in L. Kommt halt auch drauf an, wie dick deine Beine sind. Ich wiege 75Kg und hätte noch Platz in den Teilen. 

Ich finde Sie absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## Geisterfahrer77 (28. Mai 2011)

Mit diesen Teilen bin ich persönlich sehr zufrieden:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Herren-Protektoren-Launch-Knee-Guard/dp/B0033PRRC8/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_4"]FOX Herren Protektoren Launch Knee Shin Guard: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Die sind zwar nicht für dauerhaftes Pedalieren geeignet, müssen sie aber auch nicht, weil man die in sekundenschnelle an- und wieder abschnallen kann, und das *ohne* die Schuhe ausziehen zu müssen. Trotzdem sitzen die Teile bombenfest, überhaupt keine Probleme dass da irgendetwas verrutscht.

Falls jemand noch eine gute Empfehlung für Ellenbogen / Unterarm hat, dann nur her damit. Da habe ich so Specialized Teile, die sind die reinste Katastrophe (unbequem, verrutschen, scheuern...)


----------



## Burmi98 (28. Mai 2011)

Ich schwöre auf Touren und Trails auf meine 661 EVO D3o Knee Guards, die passenden Evo D3o Elbows und Shins kommen dazu, wenn`s heftiger und DH-lastiger wird. Selbst auf Fels und recht spitzem Geröll sind sie nicht klein zu kriegen, meine Knochen dann natürlich auch nicht. Eben einfach Wohlfühl-Teile.
Hartschale werde ich wohl gar nicht mehr nutzen (müssen)...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. Mai 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Race Face Rally FR.
> 
> Nicht ganz billig, aber jeden Cent wert.



Die scheiss Dinger sind zwar bequem, aber beim Sturz rutschen die mir immer von den Knien (nein, sie sind nicht zu groß).
Was ich mir deshalb schon die Knie vernarbt hab... unfassbar. Das einzige, was sie gut schützen, ist das Schienbein.
Ich habe mir jetzt POC Joint VPD bestellt für alles. Also FR/DH und Touren. Die sollen Bombe sein. Gibt es auch in einer längeren Version mit Schienbeinschutz.


----------



## Jocki (31. Mai 2011)

Ich hab die Poc -sind echt genial. Bloß ich krieg von den Dingern nen höllischen Ausschlag (hab ne Klebstoff und Pflasterallergie) Hab die Schoner sogar schon innen mit Fleece gefüttert- nützt nix.

Bei meinen alten RaceFace hab ich das Problem nicht.

Hat wer nen Tipp für Schoner ähnlich der Poc die innen keine Silikon und Neopren haben?


----------



## -Wally- (3. Juni 2011)

Moin,

also ein Schoner fürs grobe ist bei mir der O'neal Rocker Fr, den ich aber insoweit modifiziert habe, dass ich die Strümpfe weg geschnitten hab und den Kunstoffsteg zwischen Knie und Schienbeinpanzer auch weggeschnitten hab.
So lässt das sich das Teil nun auf dem Trail in wenigen Sekunden anlegen, ohne dass man die Schuhe ausziehen müsste und am Knie sind die Teile beweglicher, so kann man die auch auf Freeridetouren anlassen und ganz gut damit pedalieren, und sobald man etwas drunter schwitzt kleben die sowieso und rutschen dann auch nicht weg. Wenn man die beim Anziehen allerdings etwas zu tief auf dem Knie positioniert, dann können die schnell anfangen oberhalb des Knies zu scheuern.
Einen richtig harten Einschlag haben die Teile auch mitgemacht und nur mit ein paar Kratzern quittiert...trotz Bergung und Transport im Krangenwagen, haben die auch aufm Tisch in der Notaufnahme noch gerade gesessen...

Für gemäßigtere Touren nutze ich allerdings auch in letzter Zeit fast ausschließlich die 661 Evos, die sind nämlich echt saubequem, einmal angezogen lasse ich die meist bis zuhause an. 

@Burmi98
die Shins würde mich auch noch interessieren, aber irgendwie führt die kaum ein Shop, oder? Find die nirgends.


gruß vom Wally


----------



## Burmi98 (4. Juni 2011)

@-Wally-
http://www.doubledragon.de/shop/product_info.php/info/p1998_661-EVO-SCHIENBEINSCHUeTZER.html Leider etwas teuer, aber m.W. (kann mich irren) der einzige deutsche Shop, der sie führt. Ich glaube, sie waren nicht für DE zugelassen, war mal irgendwo zu lesen.  Ich hatte meine aus einem Motocross-Shop in Österreich. Billiger bekommen, war Restgröße in S. Laut deren Aussage werden die 661-Soft-Schoner häufig von Motocrossern unter der Prot-Hose getragen. Auch die Elbows. 
Amazon.com führt sie ebenfalls, weiß allerdings nicht, ob das Kundenkonto dort mit unserem deutschen synchronisiert ist. Einloggen und Warenkorb funktionieren...
Gruß Burmi98


----------



## pedax (4. Juni 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Race Face Rally FR.
> 
> Nicht ganz billig, aber jeden Cent wert.



Ich hab die auch probiert aber die passen mir überhaupt nicht:

nur für wirklich dünne Unterschenkel geeignet (ansonsten sind die Straps einfach zu kurz)
Steht oben vom Knie weit ab
Oberschenkelstrap ist im Verhältnis zu denen am Unterschenkel sehr weit
stehen oben am Knie sehr weit ab und bieten nur bedingt Schutz wenn du rutscht
bei längerem pedalieren rutscht der Schoner (trotz richtiger Größe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

